# Discontinued Soho Disco



## emmajean

I was heading to Ban Island... but if Soho Disco bags are being discontinued, I have an overwhelming urge to snatch one up. Anyone have any idea as to when they'll be unavailable/when I should buy??


----------



## papertiger

Often the plain black leather versions of a bag stick around a bit longer but otherwise keep your eye on gucci.com. 
You're OK if it says 'Your selection is available for immediate purchase online' but if it says something like '...available for back order...' or ' This item will be shipped in 1-2 weeks', take down the model and colour code and track one down pronto through one of Gucci's in-store computers.


----------



## TXLVer

I was in the Gucci store this past week and the SA told me the Disco bags are a staple of Guccis.  Why do you think they'll be discontinued??


----------



## emmajean

TXLVer said:


> I was in the Gucci store this past week and the SA told me the Disco bags are a staple of Guccis.  Why do you think they'll be discontinued??


it's currently the rumor going around...hopefully it's not true!!


----------



## reginaPhalange

I heard they were updating styles of the current Soho Disco bags. I don't think they're gonna be discontinued, probably just remodeled. I'd contact customer service or an SA though for confirmation.


----------



## Indiana

SA told me that the Disco is being gradually phased out.  There will be no more seasonal colours and no more sales, she said, but the core colours will still be produced for some time to come.  "Brain child" of the latest creative director apparently..


----------



## floodette

Oh no! I really like a soho and would purchase one mext January (yep, that far away). I hope it wont be discontinued at that time


----------



## reginaPhalange

floodette said:


> Oh no! I really like a soho and would purchase one mext January (yep, that far away). I hope it wont be discontinued at that time


Same, it took me a while to notice this style bag but once I bought a Mulberry pochette I realized how easy the bag was to wear and that it could add a nice touch to a casual outfit. I'll have to keep my eyes open for it in Burnt Orange and also the now somewhat elusive Rose Beige.


----------



## Dreamybabie

I just called NM to see if they have a rise beige soho disco cross body in stock. The SA told me the soho line is being discontinued. Is this correct?


----------



## Diamondbirdie

Dreamybabie said:


> I just called NM to see if they have a rise beige soho disco cross body in stock. The SA told me the soho line is being discontinued. Is this correct?


There are several threads discussing this very topic- sadly the answer appears to be yes. I can only see black left on the UK site.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Diamondbirdie said:


> There are several threads discussing this very topic- sadly the answer appears to be yes. I can only see black left on the UK site.


I spoke to a Gucci brand ambassador and he said right now only the classic 5-6 colours are being offered, some of which may be on backorder (the rose beige being one). He didn't directly say whether or not the bag was being discontinued or would only continue to be offered in the standard colours.


----------



## Needanotherbag

My Gucci SA said it is only a rumor, and they sell so many of them she doubts it would be discontinued


----------



## reginaPhalange

Needanotherbag said:


> My Gucci SA said it is only a rumor, and they sell so many of them she doubts it would be discontinued


Agreed, it may get an updated look from my chat with another employee and will still be available in the usual colours but I doubt they'd discontinue one of their bestsellers.


----------



## I love them all

I have heard rumors that the Soho Disco is going to be discontinued. Does anyone know if this is true ? I didn't think they would discontinue this bag as it is such a great size and so versatile and seems such a staple bag to their collection. I hope they don't.


----------



## khriseeee

I've "heard" that rumor for a couple of years already but the disco is still available - though only in the basic colors of black, red and rose beige.


----------



## mayfairdolly

Good morning tPf'ers! 
Just wondering why the black Soho Disco (Camera) bag is not in stock at Gucci, NAP, Matches or My Theresa. I was only able to find one at Far Fetch. 
Has it been discontinued, do you know ??????? 
TIA,


----------



## snibor

mayfairdolly said:


> Good morning tPf'ers!
> Just wondering why the black Soho Disco (Camera) bag is not in stock at Gucci, NAP, Matches or My Theresa. I was only able to find one at Far Fetch.
> Has it been discontinued, do you know ???????
> TIA,


Unlikely.  It just had a price increase.  Black is available on Gucci site now. https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/wome...oho-small-leather-disco-bag-p-308364A7M0G1000


----------



## Litsa

It is in stock and they just raised the price by $100 in the US so doubt it’s getting discontinued.


----------



## mayfairdolly

Thanks so much. It's hard to find in the UK. Lots available elsewhere but not on UK sites for Matches Fashion nor Gucci. Strange....


----------



## mayfairdolly

Hi fellow GUCCI lovers. 
Thought I would share an update with you: The GUCCI SOHO DISCO BAG according to the SA at the GUCCI concession within Selfridges London tells me that this bag is now DISCONTINUED!!!! 
Has anyone else heard this too?!

MFD x


----------



## snibor

mayfairdolly said:


> Hi fellow GUCCI lovers.
> Thought I would share an update with you: The GUCCI SOHO DISCO BAG according to the SA at the GUCCI concession within Selfridges London tells me that this bag is now DISCONTINUED!!!!
> Has anyone else heard this too?!
> 
> MFD x


Haven’t heard that.  It’s been a rumor for many years though. Both black and rose beige are available on US site and just had a price increase.  I suppose those who want it might want to get it now just in case.


----------



## LVinCali

snibor said:


> Haven’t heard that.  It’s been a rumor for many years though. Both black and rose beige are available on US site and just had a price increase.  I suppose those who want it might want to get it now just in case.



Agree.  I have been on and off the Gucci forum for years and this Gucci Soho being discontinued rumor is always there, every year, yet the bag still keeps going (which is great b/c it's a great bag).


----------



## mayfairdolly

First time I've heard this direct from the horse's mouth as it were from the SA at Selfridges London; and not available online AT ALL  at Gucci in the UK.... weird....  as it was there only a few weeks ago!!


----------



## gabriellala

I was also told in November by an SA at the Gucci at Bloomingdales in Century City, California, that the Soho Disco was being discontinued, as well as the Marmont. I bought the former in haste as a result but since then have continued to see both at the shop. Then I went to the Beverly Hills boutique and asked the SA there and he said he hadn’t heard that … fishy, no?


----------



## lorihmatthews

gabriellala said:


> I was also told in November by an SA at the Gucci at Bloomingdales in Century City, California, that the Soho Disco was being discontinued, as well as the Marmont. I bought the former in haste as a result but since then have continued to see both at the shop. Then I went to the Beverly Hills boutique and asked the SA there and he said he hadn’t heard that … fishy, no?



So many times the SAs have no idea what they are talking about. I take everything they say with a grain of salt.


----------



## TwiggyM

Hi, I’ve also been told by my local Gucci boutique (I’m in Europe) that it’s discontinued now. It was removed from the European Gucci website months ago and according to my SA it’s sold out in all of Europe. They don’t expect it to come back in stock. So it seems like it’s more than just another rumour this time?


----------



## Jaime

Black and rose beige still available on the Australian website and in stock.


----------



## DAMER

Same here - both black and rose beige are available (and in stock) on Canadian website.


----------



## starlet51

I purchased one in store in the fall in rose beige leather.  The SA told me it was being discontinued, that the red was no longer available and the rose beige and black would soon follow.  I already had the bag in black and went in for the specific purpose of buying it in rose beige as a birthday gift for myself so it's not like he needed to sell me on it.  As of now they still appear to be available online.


----------



## Ms.Dixie

Dec 2019 I bought the red Disco. In March 2021 I went into Gucci to look at the beige. At that time my SA told me that red had been discontinued and that at some point beige would be next and then black would be last to be discontinued. He said they’ve been told that eventually the Disco will be discontinued but he didn’t know when. He told me that when I see the beige discontinued online that black will follow at some point. He also said that just because it’s not available online doesn’t mean that it can’t be found at a boutique somewhere in the country for a period of time.  I bought the beige in Dec 2021. I want the black at some point but as long as I see beige still offered online I feel like black will still be around for a while - if I go by what my SA told me in 2021.


----------



## starlet51

Ms.Dixie said:


> Dec 2019 I bought the red Disco. In March 2021 I went into Gucci to look at the beige. At that time my SA told me that red had been discontinued and that at some point beige would be next and then black would be last to be discontinued. He said they’ve been told that eventually the Disco will be discontinued but he didn’t know when. He told me that when I see the beige discontinued online that black will follow at some point. He also said that just because it’s not available online doesn’t mean that it can’t be found at a boutique somewhere in the country for a period of time.  I bought the beige in Dec 2021. I want the black at some point but as long as I see beige still offered online I feel like black will still be around for a while - if I go by what my SA told me in 2021.


I mean I'm not gonna lie, when I heard it was being discontinued I considered buying another black one to have as a backup!  It's the best bag.  Fits so much stuff!


----------



## Newmie

And i just got my Gucci Soho yesterday and heard the same thing from the SA that this bag will be discontinued soon.. and i am surprised to know that this “discontinued” has been around for a long time. I really love the Soho that is why i bought it but could not deny the fact that what prompted me to get it was when i heard that Soho might not be available soon. Now im curious if this discontinued “rumor” thingy is just a sales strategy.


----------



## Jaime

Could totally be a sales strategy this rumour has been around for years through many price rises!


----------



## Angelblake

I can't find them on the (German) website.


----------



## Newmie

Jaime said:


> Could totally be a sales strategy this rumour has been around for years through many price rises!


Same thought. Happy to have it but still feel i’ve been tricked


----------



## Newmie

Angelblake said:


> I can't find them on the (German) website.




The SA told me (the famous sales strategy quote ) because it will be discontinued “soon” that’s why its not on the website anymore but in US website still there and much cheaper than the store.


----------



## TwiggyM

Hi, 

I don’t know exactly what’s going on, but I’ve been told in very definite words by my SA here in Europe that the bag is discontinued and won’t be returning. It’s no longer available on the Gucci website in Europe. I’ve been in touch with Net-a-Porter and Matchesfashion trying to get hold of one and they both have the same response: due to restrictions set by Gucci themselves they’re not allowed to sell or ship the Soho Disco to Europe, UK, Russia and the Middle East. It’s still available some places in the US, but I get the same response. This bag isn’t allowed to be sold or shipped to a European country. So I don’t know why this is, but apparently it’s all by design.


----------



## Newmie

TwiggyM - I heard same from the SA, could be the reason why they don’t display the item anymore and would not offer it unless you ask which i did since i went to the shop specifically for Soho. When i came the Ophidia Neo Vintage Camera bag almost stole my heart but in the end Soho won especially when the SA said they are just finishing the stocks but i still do hope not true..


----------



## dstein

I just bought this one at the Gucci Outlet in Orlando.


----------



## snibor

dstein said:


> I just bought this one at the Gucci Outlet in Orlando.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414329


Cute. But this is not a disco


----------



## dstein

Disco is the square one? They did have those too.


----------



## Newmie

dstein said:


> Disco is the square one? They did have those too.


May i ask how much the Disco in that outlet? Just curious.


----------



## popartist

The Disco was at Woodbury Commons outlet when I went the weekend before last - they had all three colors and they were full price, no discount.  So you can find it at the outlets but no deal to be had, at least not yet anyway.


----------



## dstein

Newmie said:


> May i ask how much the Disco in that outlet? Just curious.


I believe those were between $1100 and $1200. But I could be wrong. I know they were more than the one I bought.


----------



## popartist

dstein said:


> I believe those were between $1100 and $1200. But I could be wrong. I know they were more than the one I bought.



The Disco is $1390 at the outlets, same as the last price on the Gucci website.


----------



## Newmie

Popartist and Dstein - Thanks for the response. Almost same price at the airport then where i bought mine.


----------

